# タクシーを降りた付近住民



## Steven2

タクシーを降りた付近住民からの通報で署員が不審な男の身柄を確保、事件との関連を調べている。
What does 降りた mean? What is the subject of 降りた?
Does this sentence have two predicate verbs? One is 確保 and the other one is 調べている?


----------



## Aoyama

What does 降りた mean? Getting off/got off [the taxi]
What is the subject of 降りた? Somebody already mentioned previously, or (?) 署員 ...
Does this sentence have two predicate verbs? One is 確保(する) and the other one is 調べている? Yes.


----------



## Steven2

９日午後１１時ごろ、徳島県三好市池田町サラダのＪＲ阿波池田駅の改札口付近で、同市内に住む県立高校３年の男子生徒（１７）が突然、背後から来た 男にナイフ（刃渡り約１３・５センチ）で背中を刺された。...... 男は駅前でタクシーに乗り、現場から逃 走した。　三好署は殺人未遂事件として緊急配備して捜査。タクシーを降りた付近住民からの通報で署員が不審な男の身柄を確保、事件との関連を調べている。


Maybe the subject of 降りた is 男 who stabbed the student.

Moderator Note:
Please limit your quote up to four sentences.


----------



## Aoyama

> maybe the subject of 降りた is 男 who stabbed the student.


対了。


----------



## Ume

aoyama said:


> 対了。


 
対了は「そうです」という意味ですか。


----------



## Aoyama

> 対了は「そうです」という意味ですか。


対了! (当り!)


----------



## Flaminius

Aoyama said:


> maybe the subject of 降りた is 男 who stabbed the student.
> 
> 
> 
> 対了。
Click to expand...

不対了。 ちがいます。

タクシーを降りた付近住民 is a relative clause with its antecedent (perhaps it is posticedent in the Japanese construction?).

Someone who lives in the neighbourhood came out of the taxi and reported someone to the police.
 — I don't know what is going on but this is the translation.


----------



## Aoyama

> I don't know what is going on but this is the translation.


Well ...


----------



## Flaminius

You know, the suspect fled from the scene of crime by a taxi.  Later, someone got out from allegedly the same taxi and called the police.  Based on the information that this man, who turns out to be a neighbour, provided, the police arrested someone else...!


----------



## Steven2

Is the タクシー in タクシーを降りた the same as タクシー in 男は駅前でタクシーに乗り? How can I know that from a grammatical analysis?
Besides, how can the subject of a clause be picked up from an outside/another sentence?


----------

